# i'm NATURAL with RELAXED edges. *pix*



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2011)

I have tried EVERYTHING to make my edges more manageable: ORS edge control, QP glaze, jam, different gels but NOTHING has worked or worked for the whole day so I decided it would be best to relax my edges. My edges have always been thick and healthy and Iv never had a problem with thinning. i know there were a few threads with people wondering how this looks and I LOVE it! I can do my baby hairs with ease!! without further adieu











^^my waves are still there. relaxing your edges doesnt take away from your texture up front if you do it the right way













I left the relaxer in for half the time suggested. i didnt want them bone straight, just wanted them to lye down. and this is just for anyone who is interested or who has thought about this. I'm not going to battle with natural nazies, i'm just going to ignore them so...

ps: I BC'd after my hair matgted up after getting a sew in. it was not planned and since I have already done it once I didnt feel the need to make a whole thread about it.


----------



## cheryl26 (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it looks nice.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Jun 15, 2011)

I did mine once too, and couldnt tell a bit of difference a week later. I have now accepted my natty edges cuz lord knows I wasnt about to keep that up.

eta: Oh! I use beeswax, its the only thing that 'slicks' for me.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

When your NG grows out consider trying Elasta QP olive oil mango moisturizer. It says its a moisturizer but it works ONLY as a edge control for me. Many people have commented that it works the same for them as well.

As a moisturizer it is entirely too thick.

I am going to try it mixed with a little aloe vera gel this weekend when I do my DD's twist.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> When your NG grows out consider trying Elasta QP olive oil mango moisturizer. It says its a moisturizer but it works ONLY as a edge control for me. Many people have commented that it works the same for them as well.
> 
> As a moisturizer it is entirely too thick.
> 
> I am going to try it mixed with a little aloe vera gel this weekend when I do my DD's twist.



thanks i will try that!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 15, 2011)

I have the kinkiest 4b coarse edges, my frontal edges are actually the tightest coils on my head. I've found taming them in the long run is moreso about technique then product. I have a few tricks of the trade that do the job regardless of product. But overall part of being natural for me has involved making peace with all the traits of my hair including my edges, alota times I'm perfectly happy just leaving it be and letting it do it's thing.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks nice  but I'd worry about doing it over a longer period of time. I tried Ecostyler for the first time this weekend and oh muh gootness It laid EVERYTHING down. The only thing I didn't like was the dryness (I tried the argan oil one.... getting ready to swap for the olive.) Fantasia IC is my fave so far.

OT: Pretty ebony eyes and lashes!


----------



## Avyn (Jun 15, 2011)

my edges are rebellious too.  i thought about doing a relaxer on just the edges bc they don't match w the rest of my hair, but i remembered that in my relaxed days not even the relaxer worked to tame them.  they were good for the first few days but after that it was a crunchy 4z rebellion. at least now that i'm natural they're not crunchy (sometimes) and  i can tame them with a little conditioner and coconut oil (sometimes.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

L.Brown1114 said:


> thanks i will try that!



you might want to spritz your hair with a little distilled water first to get it to smooth out evenly.

Try both on dry and dampened hair to see which one you  like the best.

Tie a scarf around the edges after applying to allow it to set and badda bing badda boom  smooth edges.


----------



## Charla (Jun 15, 2011)

I understand your logic, but what about when it starts to grow?  Will you keep relaxing it?  If so, how will that look to have many inches of relaxed hair overlaying your natural hair?  (Plz don't take this as Naziism, I'm just perplexed.)


----------



## Natirelle (Jun 15, 2011)

What are you going to do when the new growth comes in?


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2011)

Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> It looks nice  but I'd worry about doing it over a longer period of time. I tried Ecostyler for the first time this weekend and oh muh gootness It laid EVERYTHING down. The only thing I didn't like was the dryness (I tried the argan oil one.... getting ready to swap for the olive.) Fantasia IC is my fave so far.
> 
> OT: Pretty ebony eyes and lashes!



thanks! what are ebony eyes? lol


and I understand what you guys are saying but I only did the VERY front. my baby hairs which dont grow as long as the rest of my hair no matter if im natural or relaxed. when they grow i'd probably just cut off the relaxed ends and re relax them.


----------



## Napp (Jun 15, 2011)

I did this before. I am part of the nappy edges 
crew and i loved it until the ng came in. The relaxed part would cooperate the the ng  would act  a fool like usual. Now I just use alot of murrays to keep them down. I currently added a dab of gel and they stay neat for most of the day.


----------



## OrangeMoon (Jun 15, 2011)

water and bees wax work for my edges. I'm texlaxed though. Doesn't or rather in the past did HairCrush relax her edges?


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 15, 2011)

Chime said she did this when she was transitioning.  I get it.  I'm at a point where I don't think relaxing my edges will help the situation, though.  For people who it will, you have to do you!  Maybe eventually when they are longer you won't need to?  Well, in any event, it looks nice.  Not bone straight, so it doesn't look weird.


----------



## nzeee (Jun 15, 2011)

yeh, i feel you OP. NOTHING works to tame my edges either. Elasta QP, murray's, ORS, IC gel, brown gel (just gross for me personally the way it balls up) and even Hicks Total Transformations. My edges just laugh at alla that.

Maybe when your new growth comes in you can consider this (see pic). It's called the Edge Stick. i haven't used it but i might try it. it's kind of expensive since it's essentially a hot comb for your edges but it will help you maintain your look w/out having to continue perming. i dunno what would be least damaging tho...


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Jun 15, 2011)

It doesn't look bad at all. I guess you will have to figure out what to do when your ng comes in.


----------



## Judwill07 (Jun 15, 2011)

Do you and don't worry about what other people think. 
I like it. I thought about doing this too. If it keeps doing triple digit heat around hear...no, I won't, but this heat monkey on my back is making me think about texlaxing after 9 months of stretching.


----------



## ebaby (Jun 15, 2011)

I use ecostyler argan oil, little aloe vera gel, and castor oil to keep my edges tamed...works great.


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 15, 2011)

I always say that it is about figuring out what works for *YOU*.

After trial and MUCH error, *I *finally figured out EcoStyler and Murray's Bees Wax laid my edges something SERIOUS!! 

~S~


----------



## faithVA (Jun 15, 2011)

Enjoy your hair. Your hair and your edges looks really nice.


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jun 15, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I have the kinkiest 4b coarse edges, my frontal edges are actually the tightest coils on my head. I've found taming them in the long run is moreso about technique then product. I have a few tricks of the trade that do the job regardless of product. But overall part of being natural for me has involved making peace with all the traits of my hair including my edges, alota times I'm perfectly happy just leaving it be and letting it do it's thing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



One technique that works for me is cornrowing my edges horizontally, at night, unbraid and the hair is stretched, which will make it easier to lay down


----------



## kandake (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess it's to late for suggestions.  For anyone else who's having problems.  The coarsest part of my hair is my sides.  Water and eco styler do the trick.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Seriously?  Have you tried wax products? That seems to make the kinkiest of kinky and the unruliest of unruly lay down.


----------



## ashleymichelle1 (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought about doing this also...relaxing my edges and nape. I love wearing buns but neither will lay down for nothing. I have tried everything! I have very thick short hairs in the front..idk why they stay so short, my egdes have been like this since forever. My mom told me she used to fight w/ my edges trying to get them to lay down. And in alot of younger pics of me my edges are always sticking up. Lol..i'm to nervous to try and relax them..but I just might!


----------



## Glib Gurl (Jun 15, 2011)

BlackMasterPiece said:


> I have the kinkiest 4b coarse edges, my frontal edges are actually the tightest coils on my head. I've found taming them in the long run is moreso about technique then product.* I have a few tricks of the trade that do the job regardless of product.* But overall part of being natural for me has involved making peace with all the traits of my hair including my edges, alota times I'm perfectly happy just leaving it be and letting it do it's thing.


 
BlackMasterPiece - Care share those tricks of the trade??? 



nzeee said:


> Maybe when your new growth comes in you can consider this (see pic). It's called the Edge Stick. i haven't used it but i might try it. it's kind of expensive since it's essentially a hot comb for your edges but it will help you maintain your look w/out having to continue perming. i dunno what would be least damaging tho...


 
I bought one of those and thought it worked great! Basically I did a blow dry and then used the edge stick to touch up my edges . . . voila! I was good to go


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 15, 2011)

It looks nice and I really wouldn't have been able to tell had you not said anything.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 15, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Seriously?  Have you tried wax products? That seems to make the *kinkiest of kinky* and the *unruliest of unruly *lay down.




It is the same thing


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Jun 15, 2011)

Glib Gurl said:
			
		

> @BlackMasterPiece - Care share those tricks of the trade???


Sure, I airdry in about 11 tight braids done on detangled hair, then, to address the coily flyaways surrounding the base of each braid, I fasten one of these:






at the base of all 11 braids, I then allow to airdry. I look like a little girl during this process lol but it really stretches out the rebellious coily flyaways flawlessly and stretches my edges smooth. I dont even really need product after I've done that but you could add some beeswax and gel to the edges for additional reinforcement if you like. Once dry you can style it however.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 15, 2011)

L.Brown1114 said:


> thanks! what are ebony eyes? lol



Just pretty and dark-hued eyes. 

--------


I need to look into one of those edge sticks for my niece. She's stretching her relaxers.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 15, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> Seriously?  Have you tried wax products? That seems to make *the kinkiest of kinky* and *the unruliest of unruly *lay down.





Myjourney2009 said:


> It is the same thing



@Myjourney2009, it's not exactly the same thing. Harry Potter's hair was unruly but it was nowhere near kinky. 

I also knew a kid who had a lock that used to stand up instead of lying down or following a pattern that matched the rest. It was the unruliest of unruly, so to speak, but it was definitely not the kinkiest of the kinky or even kinky at all. I do realize they could mean the same thing but they are not mutually inclusive.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 15, 2011)

I used to relax my edges when I was younger. I hated the fuzzy halo I had. After a while, I did get some breakage. Now I just use butters and a scarf to tame the edges - at least for a while. At the end of the day, they're peeking through anyhow.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 15, 2011)

Myjourney2009 said:


> It is the same thing



i disagree.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2011)

thanks for the info ladies!! I will look into the edge stick but my hair was fine with relaxers but it hates heat, thats my only problem. I will try some other products as my NG kicks in. I dont want to buy a whole thing of relaxer just for my egdes but I also dont want to waste money on products that probably wont work. I'm not a PJ at all lol


----------



## CheLala13 (Jun 15, 2011)

I know what you mean, but I personally would've never done this, at some point my hair was laying down neatly and then on the other hand, I stopped caring about it laying down like it was straight hair...because it isn't. Water + conditioner+ denman brush always seems to work for me.


----------



## princessnad (Jun 15, 2011)

nzeee said:


> Maybe when your new growth comes in you can consider this (see pic). It's called the Edge Stick. i haven't used it but i might try it. it's kind of expensive since it's essentially a hot comb for your edges but it will help you maintain your look w/out having to continue perming. i dunno what would be least damaging tho...


Didn't know about this.  I'll check it out.

OP, do you have a pic of your edges before.  It looks great right now but doesn't look that different from many naturals.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2011)

^^I'm sure I have a pic some were In my first BC post and in the 4a natural pic thread. I LOVE natural hair but edges that look like a puppy chewed on them is not whats cute...i have 4b patches in the front sides of my hair and I embrace those so its not me texture hating....I just like to look neat.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jun 15, 2011)

So how often are you going to relax your edges?


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 15, 2011)

kandake said:


> I guess it's to late for suggestions.  For anyone else who's having problems.  The coarsest part of my hair is my sides. * Water and eco sytler do the trick.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This works for me as well. I just add a lil gel to damp edges and the use the scarf method to set them.


----------



## NikStarrr (Jun 15, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to tell you relaxed the edges, OP.  So it turned out great.  I don't forsee this ultimately having a happy ending in the long run, though.


----------



## greenandchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Raw, 100% shea butter and a satin scarf does it for me.  Lay my hair down flat as a pancake.  Ecostyler Olive Oil is no joke either!


----------



## bunnie82 (Jun 16, 2011)

i like this idea!


----------



## leleepop (Jun 16, 2011)

Organic root stimulator edge control.\, and heat once a month after my wash and deep condition tames my 4b edges.


----------



## kittikat24 (Jun 16, 2011)

These are some awesome recommendations for edge control products!!
I was just talking to a friend about experimenting to lay these burdens (edges) down...off to buy murrays, eco styler, mango butter, beeswax..


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jun 16, 2011)

Hmm... sounds like a plan.. Not bad not bad..


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting. My daughter has 4b edges that NEVER stay down. I've used almost everything suggested here and at best I get 2-3 hours of hold. After that? The 4b Halo is back. At this point I'm ready to just let her rock cornrows everyday and be done with it.


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jun 16, 2011)

kittikat24 said:


> These are some awesome recommendations for edge control products!!
> I was just talking to a friend about *experimenting to lay these burdens (edges) down*...off to buy murrays, eco styler, mango butter, beeswax..




  That hit me just right! LOL


----------



## thickness (Jun 16, 2011)

ebaby said:


> I use ecostyler argan oil, little aloe vera gel, and castor oil to keep my edges tamed...works great.



This works wonders for me.  I have mini afro edges and whenever I wear my hair pulled back that combo keeps them smooth for the entire day.


----------



## Crystal (Jun 16, 2011)

Ladies where do you buy this Eco Styler Gel?  I keep hearing about it but I've never seen it in the stores,  I looked at Walgreens yesterday... is it only sold at BSS?  

That edge stick looks cool too.  I only use heat once or twice a year but getting those edges is hard.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jun 16, 2011)

Can someone help me understand why one would relax their edges alone? I'm completely lost.


----------

